# Muddy!



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I've not posted for months.....new job keeps me far to busy, but never mind. Not sure if anyone will remember us, but we've been on holiday to cornwall and all sorts of camping trips, so here's a few pictures from our adventures!

I know she's mine, but she really is gorgeous!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, don't stay away so long next time! Cause these pictures certainly are wonderful....I nearly spit my tea at the mud pic...oh my....she and Tilly (Emma & Tilly) are too much alike! 
She is a beautiful girl, tho...muddy or not:smooch:


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

thats what you call a muddy dog lol
she is gorgeous though mud or no mud but obviously she is easier to see without all the mud


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- that rivals the Maggie mud pics. Maybe she wants to try being a black lab? Beautiful girl- looks like a blast.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

If there's that much mud in Cornwall I think we'll keep Murphy away :


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

I thought mine was the dirtiest of all Golden ...but I think you win. Maybe we can start a contest. :


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,she is really serious about mud!I think she deserve to have a have a title :"the Queen of the Mud!"


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Great shots of mud pups! I just hate it when that happens!!
If we have a contest be forewarned the Tuff dog loves to squirm around in a mud hole!!


----------



## Torrie and Buddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the giggle. Those muddy photos are wonderful. She sure does clean up pretty.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty, looks like those "mud-facials" really do work! excellent photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Mud baths keep them beeeutiful! Penny wants to come to your house and play!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful after her day at the spa. Nothing like a good mud bath to clear up the pores and soften the coat.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice Mud Puppy! Gotta love how proud she looks!!! Tee Hee! Stunningly Beautiful Girl!! Thanks for the Smiles!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is one muddy pupper. I love it!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shots, thanks for making me smile when I looked at the muddy one!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The first time you see them enjoy a good roll in the mud and see the pure joy in their faces....you forget about all the clean up and truly understand the meaning of 'living in the moment'...

Wonderful pictures..my favorite is the second - my Lexi girl would love it there!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics. She is a gorgeous girl. Looks like she had a brilliant time.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome shots!!! Loved the pics, keep em coming!!! looks like she loved the adventures, and the mud too 
and I thought Quinn got muddy, lol, great mud play


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Roxy is a true golden for sure. Nothing like a little mud bath for that peaches and cream complextion.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, another muddy puppy!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks so much for the lovely comments - and the pics of muddy pups! 

My friend seems to spend half his time trying to get his dog out of muddy puddles, but when you see how happy they are getting themselves into that state....well it'd be a crime to stop them!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, haven't spoken to you yet, am a relative newcomer. Just posted this pic of my puppy Izzie yesterday, how do they compare? Yours is another mud monster I see!!!!!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

:lol: Oh.My.God. There's not a square inch without mud! Superb!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

muddy or not, she really is gorgeous !!


----------

